# UPDATE-Adopted. 5 month old Male available for adoption in S CA



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh boy, what a sweetie!!! Hope someone wonderful got him....


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

The poor guy looks like he's in a doggy straight jacket. I hope he gets a great new home.


----------



## Dmlambeck (Jan 30, 2017)

He'll be gone today, if he's not already gone by the time I post this. I hope he gets a great home. I previously looked into adopting from this humane society and they told me people line up for the highly desirable dogs first thing in the morning on the date they are available.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Beautiful pup! Hope he is sleeping tonight in his new great forever home.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's no longer listed at the Shelter, hope this means he was adopted.


----------

